# WIN Contemporary Vintage Drums & BBassV Electric Bass from Chocolate Audio via The Samplecast



## reutunes (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey VI Controllers...

The Samplecast is running a prize draw for TWO fab libraries this week... 



To win both Contemporary Vintage Drums & BBassV Electric Bass from Chocolate Audio (worth over $220) - just subscribe to The Samplecast Youtube channel or podcast. Winner announced 1st May 2016.

Subscribe here: http://www.thesamplecast.com/ (www.thesamplecast.com) & GOOD LUCK!

Chocolate Audio's excellent Black Album Drums are featured in this week's show - take a look:


----------



## reutunes (Apr 27, 2016)

Just a quick heads up that there are only a few days left to subscribe to The Samplecast to be in with a chance to win this bundle. Good luck x


----------



## reutunes (May 2, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS to Chris Porter who has won this fabulous prize from www.chocolateaudio.com - well done sir. There will be another competition shortly so keep your eyes open x


----------



## owenave (May 5, 2016)

reutunes said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Chris Porter who has won this fabulous prize from www.chocolateaudio.com - well done sir. There will be another competition shortly so keep your eyes open x


Loving the videos...


----------

